# 110 Or 220



## Blackhawk (Aug 26, 2015)

bought this mill from peen tool co 4 years ago, was told it is wired for 110 but I think is wired for 220. Does not have the power it should and will not run at max speed.


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 26, 2015)

That motor is wired for 220.


----------



## JPigg55 (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree it's wired for 220v, but hard to tell from picture if Z1 wire is connected to the U1 terminal.
Looks to be connected on the backside in the close-up picture, but can't tell for sure.
Might check your capacitor(s). Had similar issue on well pump motor, capacitor blew and it would run, but wouldn't pump for nothing.
Replaced capacitor and WALLA.


----------



## roadie33 (Aug 26, 2015)

It's wired just like the bottom left diagram on plate.
So I'd say that was 220.


----------



## jim18655 (Aug 26, 2015)

Looks like the jumper from V2 to Z1 is missing, unless it's on the back of the block. Are the 2 diagrams for each voltage forward and reverse?


----------



## John Hasler (Aug 26, 2015)

jim18655 said:


> Looks like the jumper from V2 to Z1 is missing, unless it's on the back of the block. Are the 2 diagrams for each voltage forward and reverse?


I'm sure they are for forward and reverse, but I can't tell where the jumper is (or if it is there at all) from those photos.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 26, 2015)

Your not seeing the motor wires just the front switch wires, the block will need to be unscrewed to see back. I agree on cking the capacitors if it has two I bet ones bad , one is a start the other is a run , that would explain the problem your having.


----------



## Blackhawk (Aug 26, 2015)

thanks for the responses, I've got it hooked to 110, I'll switch to 220 and see if I got enough power to run in high gear


----------



## Blackhawk (Feb 28, 2016)

Pluged it in to 220 and crossed my fingers, works great, lots more power

Thanks

Lanham


----------

